# expansion vs crimp ring?



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

What do you all think is the better system?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

today ,,,,, crimp,,, tomorrow the world


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Expansion.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I like sweat


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> I like sweat


Sweat pex ... That must be something new .. Who makes it ???


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Expansion. Upanor/Wirsbo.






Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Sharkbites are the best. 

But seriously: crimp is what we use

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Crimp with USA Fittings, USA Crimp Rings, and USA Crimpers is how I do it. To top it off I use Canadian PEX lol.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I think expansion is better. 

The ID of the fittings is the same as the pipe.
You cant miss a connection like you can with crimp.
It has to be higher quality pex because it is expanded (not the stiff crap at HD)
I think the fittings are cheaper ( the plastic ones )


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The only system I will use now is veiga 

Far superior joining method ..

The rest of the pex crap goes in the dumpster


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sweat as in copper pipe. Pex is last resort.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Sweat as in copper pipe. Pex is last resort.


Me too ... But I gave in along tome ago


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

crimp


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd like to give the new veiga system a shot if I could find it local. I use Sioux Chief crimp fittings and rings.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I saw some Viega fittings on one of my supplier counter's. I asked how expensive they are compared to Pex or Uponor her chocked and mumbled that the sales rep hasn't clued them in yet. But I take it they are pricey.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I used Viega at the last place I worked. The rationale was the warranty. Viega claims to warranty not just the product but also water damage. Also, fitting to fitting pipe sections are shorter. I would rather crimp Viega by hand than expand Uponor by hand.


The new place I'm at uses Uponor. I bought my own M12 tool. It takes up less space than the Viega set, so I always have it with me. Uponor plastic fittings cost less so mistakes aren't so heartbreaking to cut out.


----------



## Ron100 (Oct 8, 2013)

OldSchool said:


> The only system I will use now is veiga
> 
> Far superior joining method ..
> 
> The rest of the pex crap goes in the dumpster


See my thread on junk press fittings - 'Apollo'.


----------



## flyy (Dec 31, 2013)

have you ever heard of a crimp doing a 2" waterline?


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Have been using Uponor expansion for years. Every company that I know of in this area is using the same.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I just wish they would standardize the systems. If you are making a repair on an existing system you have to have more that one setup. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

mytxplumber said:


> I just wish they would standardize the systems. If you are making a repair on an existing system you have to have more that one setup. Just my 2 cents...


Agree! I have always felt the same way about CSST gas piping. The fittings should be standardized and fit all brands!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

All pex is CTS, other than expanding Uponor, all crimp style will fit in ALL pex tubing, including Uponor. Therefor standardized . It all comes down to warranty


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

The warranty and who is going to repair any damage is the problem.


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

I just hooked up a modular building. Was a Greyhound bus station that was prefabed in Oregon and brought to seattle. It was all done in pex and its the first time ive seen 2" pex with crimp rings


----------

